# penn international vs penn senator



## salt_water_guy

Well i got senator's whats so better with the penn international? I troll and bottom fish with mine..Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish

Quick difference: Senators are star drags and Internationals are lever drags. Plus the bodies, gears, etc. are made of higher quality materials.


----------



## Diesel

Second what was said above. That being said I have caught Blue Marlin on 114H 6/0's. For my money for a lever drag reel I would go with something like a high speed Shimano TLD 50W or LRW. Just more durable and consistent without as much need to rebuild, but not as shiny if that's your thing.


----------



## jks0007

If you're looking into a lever drag reel, I would highly recomend going the Shimano route. The penn's have a drag about as smooth as an ambassador. Look into TLDs if you are going with a budget, or go for some Tiagras if money is a little looser.


----------



## Ocean Master

If you do get an offshore trolling reel a 30 wide will have enough capacity with the right line setup and the lighter weight will be appreciated. Even though I have larger reels the 30's get used allot more. I stick to this opinion untill, well you know what could happen..!!


----------



## Diesel

Ocean Master said:


> If you do get an offshore trolling reel a 30 wide will have enough capacity with the right line setup and the lighter weight will be appreciated. Even though I have larger reels the 30's get used allot more. I stick to this opinion untill, well you know what could happen..!!


You're right, but I have been spooled on a 50W after fighting a fish all night...so 50W is as low as I wanna go. Friggin' sea monster.


----------



## Nitzey

I have both. I think a simple answer to your question is this: If you are after big game, use Internationals. Anything else, the Senators will work just fine.


----------



## 458steve

*Senators - a rugged fishing hammer*

Penn Senator vs. International - have both. Does the fish know the difference - No. Both are quality gear but one has an automatic transmission, the other has a 1 speed manual transmission. Drag plates in the international are larger and can handle heat better for long fights. In the 60s-80's, it made a difference but with the modern materials senator HT-100 discs hold drag pressure better under load and can stay in the fight with all of them. Those Texas sharkers are draging in some real monsters with those senators so in the real world - both get the job done. The international will show its better points to one who picks fights with big stuff often. Hard to explain it here, couple of words and numbers won't cut it and even after all that, you may just like senators - a rugged fishing hammer. Advice - keep the reel and pole in its line class and both senator and international will last a lifetime. Today it seems everybody wants a hot rod, high tech reel with a 250 pound plus drag setting in a 2/0 class rig to catch some low tech fish. After bigger fish, get a bigger Penn reel........happy fishing.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Also have both in the kit bag.
Use the VSWs for offshore & big game targeting, and the Senators for lighter suspects. If fishing bigger game on the Senators, spool w/ either 40 or 60#, then top shotted w/ 80# braid. Each has their preferred method.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## GWally

A reel worth considering and usually overlooked is the Omoto. Stingray tackle has them. I picked up some from Australia and am impressed with the precision. Recently got one Stingray is closing out on 
Ebay. 2 year warranty and from all I read in some overseas posts, quality on a level with the other non Penn reels.


----------



## Chris V

I have a friend who has two omotos and has had problems with both. On top of that, he has had issues getting parts for them. I'm not sure exactly what the problems are, I'd have to ask him again


----------



## GWally

Chris V said:


> I have a friend who has two omotos and has had problems with both. On top of that, he has had issues getting parts for them. I'm not sure exactly what the problems are, I'd have to ask him again


Good point. There are a number of different ones out there. The only ones I have heard "good reports" on are what I'd call the S series and not the KAM Omotos.


----------

